

Understanding Your Personal Information’s Value = The End of “Nothing To Hide” - bensummers
http://www.crypticide.com/dropsafe/article/3758

======
nazgulnarsil
bullshit. the real reason "nothing to hide" is invalid is that it refuses to
recognize that we don't cede _all_ moral responsibility to the government.
thus it usually comes out of the mouth of people who _do_ think the government
should ultimately be responsible for morality. this means that all moral
decisions have legal penalties. morality at the end of a gun should be
reserved for things we actually agree on. things like rape, murder, theft,
fraud, reckless endangerment etc.

 _puts on libertarian helmet_ :

"There's no way to rule innocent men. The only power government has is the
power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals,
one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes
impossible for men to live without breaking laws." -Rand

I guarantee that all of us are breaking laws of some sort everyday. even if
it's just the speed limit.

~~~
rw
"[...] The only power government has is the power to crack down on criminals.
[...]"

Yes, just look at criminal-suppressing services like (inequitably-funded)
public schools, emergency medical care, free kidney transplants...

P.S. I voted you up, it's a good point that you made. But your rhetoric
writhes with dogma.

~~~
CamperBob
Try not paying for those services. You'll be a criminal, and you'll be cracked
down upon. Not dogma, just a matter-of-fact statement. I'm not sure I see the
point your criticism is making...?

~~~
Brushfire
Bankruptcy isn't criminal, it's civil. You wont go to jail for bankruptcy, at
least not in the US.

